# NPTL及Oracle9i的疑问???

## sexiszero

Dell PE6600安装Gentoo Linux 2004.3，使用了nptl nptlonly的USE设置，bootstrap并emerge -e world后，无法安装Oracle9i，是否跟NPTL有关系呢？

----------

## Fleta

去掉nptlonly，重编下glibc试试。

----------

## younker

Maybe you can install Oracle10g, works well with nptl.

----------

## sexiszero

请看如下信息：

```
oracle@pe6600 Disk1 $ ./runInstaller

oracle@pe6600 Disk1 $ Initializing Java Virtual Machine from /tmp/OraInstall2005-02-03_09-41-25AM/jre/bin/java. Please wait...

head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

Error occurred during initialization of VM

Unable to load native library: /tmp/OraInstall2005-02-03_09-41-25AM/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so: symbol __libc_wait, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

oracle@pe6600 Disk1 $ /lib/libc.so.6

GNU C Library 20040808 release version 2.3.4, by Roland McGrath et al.

Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

Compiled by GNU CC version 3.3.5  (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1).

Compiled on a Linux 2.4.21 system on 2005-02-02.

Available extensions:

        GNU libio by Per Bothner

        crypt add-on version 2.1 by Michael Glad and others

        linuxthreads-0.10 by Xavier Leroy

        BIND-8.2.3-T5B

        libthread_db work sponsored by Alpha Processor Inc

        NIS(YP)/NIS+ NSS modules 0.19 by Thorsten Kukuk

Thread-local storage support included.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/bugs.html>.
```

----------

## Fleta

楼主并没有nptl支持，怎么还在用2.4的kernel?

----------

## sexiszero

 *Fleta wrote:*   

> 楼主并没有nptl支持，怎么还在用2.4的kernel?

 

这是去掉nptl后重新编译的，编译时的内核是2.4，现在用的2.6

----------

## Fleta

干嘛去掉"nptl"?我是说去掉"nptlonly"。干嘛要2.4和2.6换来换去呢？只用2.6不好吗？

----------

## EricHsu

个人觉得应该是你的 glibc 太新的缘故.

以前在 redhat 9.0 下都得降级 glibc 来装 oracle...

至于在 gentoo 下装 oracle, 我记得论坛里有专门的 tips & tricks, 英语没问题的话, 就搜索一下论坛吧  :Smile: 

----------

## sexiszero

 *Fleta wrote:*   

> 干嘛去掉"nptl"?我是说去掉"nptlonly"。干嘛要2.4和2.6换来换去呢？只用2.6不好吗？

 

昨天在2.6.10下试了一下，感觉好像2.4是指的header版本，如果ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"，则安装的就是2.4版的linux-headers

至于nptlonly，老兄说得对^_^

估计也是glibc版本太新的缘故

----------

## kohno

 *sexiszero wrote:*   

> 昨天在2.6.10下试了一下，感觉好像2.4是指的header版本，如果ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"，则安装的就是2.4版的linux-headers
> 
> 至于nptlonly，老兄说得对^_^
> 
> 

 

用nptl应该用linux26-headers的，2.4的linux-headers应该删除。

----------

## fryrice

但是我用的NPTL ONLY。。～又不想换回LINUX THREAD..

只有硬着头皮装了，值得庆幸的是

ORACLE 9204我在我的机器上装非常顺利

没有降级GCC～～～安装过程中也没有报任何错误～我记得我以前在CENTOS3.3上面安装

的时候，降级了GCC还报了一个错呢

顺便升级了9206～～～～～

----------

## sexiszero

用了9.2.04，并安装metalink上的几个补丁，已经搞定啦  :Laughing: 

----------

## younker

我的libc要比你的新，安装oracle10g没有问题，用tora来管理也没有问题。

----------

## Annihil4tor

Maybe it could help you:

wget ftp://people.redhat.com/drepper/libcwait.c

follow the instructions inside the libcwait.c file.

----------

